# Problems shifting into 2nd gear!



## Dre325 (Nov 26, 2002)

When I shift from 1st to 2nd gear, I get a grinding sensation that drives me crazy. If I shift slowly (pause in neutral), it is much smoother through the gate. Sometimes though, it will get through the gate and then will be very mushy the rest of the way. Sometimes, 2nd gear locks me out altogether when upshifting or downshifting and I have to retry. This non-precise, inconsistant shifting problem is being looked at by my dealer right now, but their initial response is that they can't find anything wrong... AHHHHH

Anybody else have problems shifting into 2nd? I've noticed a couple of old threads about sticky, mushy, grinding shifts, but never heard of any solutions other than trying Redline tranny fluid.

Any help or information about solutions would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

It used to happen to me when i was new, then i learned to "glide" the shifter straight down. You dont have to force it, it will lead your hand thru the gates. It really requires 1 fingure (if you are brave enough) to quickly shift 1->2.

You should never have your whole hand on the shifter at any given time. 

Feel the force ....


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dre325 said:


> *When I shift from 1st to 2nd gear, I get a grinding sensation that drives me crazy. If I shift slowly (pause in neutral), it is much smoother through the gate. Sometimes though, it will get through the gate and then will be very mushy the rest of the way. Sometimes, 2nd gear locks me out altogether when upshifting or downshifting and I have to retry. This non-precise, inconsistant shifting problem is being looked at by my dealer right now, but their initial response is that they can't find anything wrong... AHHHHH
> 
> Anybody else have problems shifting into 2nd? I've noticed a couple of old threads about sticky, mushy, grinding shifts, but never heard of any solutions other than trying Redline tranny fluid.
> 
> Any help or information about solutions would be MUCH appreciated. *


I am just curious, but have you gone out with your dealer on a drive where both of you have driven it? If it is obvious to you and not the service rep, that would seem strange, assuming, of course, that the service rep knew what he was doing. Keep pushing them. Good luck.


----------



## Dre325 (Nov 26, 2002)

of course the service manager is on vacation until after Thanksgiving, but I'll be driving it with him on Friday to point out my issues in person... Problem is, if they do admit to recognizing the problem, is there much they can do other than a new tranny? Maybe it's a synchro problem?

Regardless, this seems to be a problem that gets brought up on a lot of the forums that I've visited regarding the 2001's and it doesn't seem like BMW really ever does anything about it. This is a HUGE dissatisfier for me...


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dre325 said:


> *of course the service manager is on vacation until after Thanksgiving, but I'll be driving it with him on Friday to point out my issues in person... Problem is, if they do admit to recognizing the problem, is there much they can do other than a new tranny? Maybe it's a synchro problem?
> 
> Regardless, this seems to be a problem that gets brought up on a lot of the forums that I've visited regarding the 2001's and it doesn't seem like BMW really ever does anything about it. This is a HUGE dissatisfier for me... *


I hear ya. Be patient and work with them. Of course they are going to want to take a crack at fixing the problem first, assuming they find it! If they can't fix it to your satisfaction, gently increase the pressure. Let us know how it turns out. I am sure they are going to try to avoid putting in a new tranny at all costs!


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

bluskye said:


> *It used to happen to me when i was new, then i learned to "glide" the shifter straight down. You dont have to force it, it will lead your hand thru the gates. It really requires 1 fingure (if you are brave enough) to quickly shift 1->2.
> 
> You should never have your whole hand on the shifter at any given time.
> 
> Feel the force .... *


I do the same thing, just gently glide the shifter into position, rather than throwing it in.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Unfortunately I've noticed the same thing. My 99 has about 53k miles on it and the second gear is a bit mushy and does not glide in. I've experimented with gliding it in, alternate pressure in different areas, taking more time, etc. I don't think many people would notice it, but I do and I as well am dissatisfied with 2nd gear.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

is your tranny warmed up? it takes at least 15 min before the tranny warms up. my tranny feels pretty notchy and annoying to shift when the tranny is not warmed up.


----------



## rob328i (Jun 12, 2002)

If they do agree to fix it, they will replace the trans with a remanufactured one. I had a '97 318i that had a miniscule weeping of fluid from it (didn't even leave a drop of fluid on the garage floor) that was noticed by the dealer and they replaced the trans!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

rob328i said:


> *If they do agree to fix it, they will replace the trans with a remanufactured one. I had a '97 318i that had a miniscule weeping of fluid from it (didn't even leave a drop of fluid on the garage floor) that was noticed by the dealer and they replaced the trans! *


it's probably cheaper that way, bmw has better control of the quality of the rebuilt component, have better understanding of problems that arise etc etc...


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

I forgot to mention, i use Redline Tranny fluid, it actually is noticably smoother. It's not a bmw thing, most manual tranmissions need time to warm up, but with Redline, cold driving is more bearable especially in chicago


----------



## Dre325 (Nov 26, 2002)

bluskye said:


> *I forgot to mention, i use Redline Tranny fluid, it actually is noticably smoother. It's not a bmw thing, most manual tranmissions need time to warm up, but with Redline, cold driving is more bearable especially in chicago *


I've noticed that the tranny does feel more "mushy" when the engine is cold, but the shifting problem happens occasionally after the engine is warm too. My biggest problem is just consistancy. If shifting was consistently one way or another, I'd be able to adjust to it. Having it do different things on different days is annoying.

How's the Redline tranny fluid in the summer?


----------



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

I get the same thing if I try to really rush the shift and I'm ham-fisting it. For me, I found that if I've got my hand on top of the shifter (picture#1) when doing the 1-2 I'm actually exerting just a small amout of lateral pressure when I get toward 2nd. Then it gets crunchy and balky. But if I move from 1st to 2nd with my hand in front and backhand it (picture#2) it's much smoother because I'm getting it straight instead of slightly right.

Picture#1









Picture#2


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

Dre325 said:


> *
> 
> I've noticed that the tranny does feel more "mushy" when the engine is cold, but the shifting problem happens occasionally after the engine is warm too. My biggest problem is just consistancy. If shifting was consistently one way or another, I'd be able to adjust to it. Having it do different things on different days is annoying.
> 
> How's the Redline tranny fluid in the summer? *


It's fine in the summer, that's when i put it in. Cold mornings are much better, and alot of the notchiness of the 1->2 change i had before magically went away.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

obLu said:


> *I get the same thing if I try to really rush the shift and I'm ham-fisting it. For me, I found that if I've got my hand on top of the shifter (picture#1) when doing the 1-2 I'm actually exerting just a small amout of lateral pressure when I get toward 2nd. Then it gets crunchy and balky. But if I move from 1st to 2nd with my hand in front and backhand it (picture#2) it's much smoother because I'm getting it straight instead of slightly right.
> 
> Picture#1
> 
> ...


but pix #2 is for a 3 to 4 shift. i cover the top of my shifter w/ my palm and make contact w/ the 2 middle fingers at the 2 o'clock mark on the shifter and pull with nudging force till it falls into 2nd.


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

HW said:


> *but pix #2 is for a 3 to 4 shift. i cover the top of my shifter w/ my palm and make contact w/ the 2 middle fingers at the 2 o'clock mark on the shifter and pull with nudging force till it falls into 2nd. *


That's exactly how i do 1->2 as well. With that position, 2->3 is a slight nudge with the palm upwards.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

bluskye said:


> *That's exactly how i do 1->2 as well. With that position, 2->3 is a slight nudge with the palm upwards. *


2->3 for me is palm facing up, shifter knob between middle and 4th finger (4th finger braced against pinky) and nudge up forward. using the lower palm has the potential for slipping off the shift when going over a bump and too easy to use to much force.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I am sure a lot of you are much better drivers than I am, but - I didn't buy a very expensive performance car so I could baby the shift between gears one and two. There's nothing wrong with practicing good technique, but the shift mechanism should be capable of compensating for a hard, ham fisted, bad, almost missed, or otherwise not perfect shift. My problems have only occurred on the track, but I still don't think it's reasonable for a feather light, two fingered shift to be required to avoid problems. (and yes, I am exagerating a bit, but you get the point.)


----------



## Dre325 (Nov 26, 2002)

rwg said:


> *I am sure a lot of you are much better drivers than I am, but - I didn't buy a very expensive performance car so I could baby the shift between gears one and two. There's nothing wrong with practicing good technique, but the shift mechanism should be capable of compensating for a hard, ham fisted, bad, almost missed, or otherwise not perfect shift. My problems have only occurred on the track, but I still don't think it's reasonable for a feather light, two fingered shift to be required to avoid problems. (and yes, I am exagerating a bit, but you get the point.) *


Hell yea, rwg, I couldn't agree more!

Well, I got my car back from the dealership today with a remanufactured transmission put in. After many techs had driven my car and I was told that this shifting behavior (that I mentioned above) was normal, I drove the car with the lead tech and with me driving I was able to show him my intermittent problem shifting into 2nd gear. I drove really slow and just shifted from 1 to 2 many many times and he heard it grind a few times and have problems through the gate. After they got approval to bolt up a new tranny and did the swap, they told me that there was all kinds of metal shavings in my transmission. I haven't driven much since I got my car back, but I do notice a smoother shift into 2nd and no lock outs or grinds. There will always be that "gate" there, but my problems appear to be gone.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Dre325 said:


> *Hell yea, rwg, I couldn't agree more!
> 
> After they got approval to bolt up a new tranny and did the swap, they told me that there was all kinds of metal shavings in my transmission. I haven't driven much since I got my car back, but I do notice a smoother shift into 2nd and no lock outs or grinds. There will always be that "gate" there, but my problems appear to be gone. *


you mean they got to open up the tranny that was to be sent back? and the bit of grind sensation was due to the metal shavings? did you see them? do you know how someone would know if they had metal bits floating around?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Dre325 said:


> *Hell yea, rwg, I couldn't agree more!
> 
> Well, I got my car back from the dealership today with a remanufactured transmission put in. After many techs had driven my car and I was told that this shifting behavior (that I mentioned above) was normal, I drove the car with the lead tech and with me driving I was able to show him my intermittent problem shifting into 2nd gear. I drove really slow and just shifted from 1 to 2 many many times and he heard it grind a few times and have problems through the gate. After they got approval to bolt up a new tranny and did the swap, they told me that there was all kinds of metal shavings in my transmission. I haven't driven much since I got my car back, but I do notice a smoother shift into 2nd and no lock outs or grinds. There will always be that "gate" there, but my problems appear to be gone. *


Seems like you got it fixed!! Excellent. That's a better result than I expected. I figured you were in for a lot of good faith efforts to fix it, but failure to find the problem.


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

I think my tranny shifts more crisp when its cold out....just my $0.02


----------

